# Pictures of Dooley and Breeze in the field...



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

nice with the train in the background


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful pictures and Congratulations !!! When is she due?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Beautiful pictures and Congratulations !!! When is she due?


Ditto! You have a nice girl there


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats to Breeze! Those are great pictures!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Goldens and Chukars, a grand combination.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

She is due the first week in March. Here is the pedigree of the pups...
Pedigree: Quill x Breeze


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations on the litter, gorgeous photos! Dogs doing what they love to do!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> She is due the first week in March. Here is the pedigree of the pups...
> Pedigree: Quill x Breeze


Wow - nice pedigree


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, nice pic's. Looks like fun.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice big chukars there! Did you have a grill-up after training was done? They are very nice in a lemon-pepper marinade...


----------

